
Panic buying, lockdowns may drive world food inflation – FAO, analysts - totalZero
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-food-security/panic-buying-lockdowns-may-drive-world-food-inflation-fao-analysts-idUSKBN21808G
======
ddxxdd
Hmmm. If only there was a way to incentivize food producers to produce more
food while disincentivizing consumers from buying too much food. Something
like what economists refer to as a "price", that can be raised during
shortages in order to bring the markets to equilibrium.

But enough about economic theory. Let's continue to wag our fingers at the
hoarders and profiteers while continuing to prosecute price gougers.

~~~
presumably
There is no need for such facetious argument.

Your post is strikingly similar to a modern “let them eat cake”.

What does your idea of economic theory suggest for the masses living paycheck
to paycheck due to ever increasing wealth inequality as capital begets
capital, facing loss of income due to the virus?

Should they be priced out of buying food so that the rich and privileged can
continue to do as they please?

~~~
ourlordcaffeine
Some supermarkets in Scandinavia have come up with the perfect solution to
this. They implemented "anti-sales" on their POS systems, where each
additional item from the same line gets more expensive, disincentivizing
hoarders.

~~~
chatmasta
Doesn’t this also mean people need to go to the grocery store more often?
Surely this is not safe.

~~~
ourlordcaffeine
Not safe from what?

